# A part of my screen instructions changed into German



## LilianaB

Please help. I have some of the forum instructions -- the lines that tell you what to do, in German. It is even interesting, but eventually I would really want to change them into English. Can anyone tell me how to fix it. (not the whole interface)


----------



## jann

I'm afraid it's not at all clear to me what portion, exactly, of the forum interface is displaying in German for you.  

Regardless, there are two places to control your language settings, and you should probably just change both of them to the language you prefer:


The first is in your general settings.  It's the very last option. Select the language you want to use and click the "save changes" button at the bottom when you've finished there. 
The second is the "quick language chooser" box in the blue bar at the bottom of this page (and every forum page).  Simply select the language you wish from the pull-down menu.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you Jann. I will try it. I think, I got used to it, so does not really pose a big problem anymore, but I will definitely try thee options. Thank you.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, now I understand Liliana's problem!
As usual, I was using the "New Posts" feature.
I clicked on it again to find, well, new posts. And bam, everything was in German (apart from "Started by..." under each thread title, because it hasn't been translated into German).
Earlier I had changed it to Spanish to check something via the pull-down menu, I don't know it changes anything.
Anyway, of course, I can change it back to another language, but it is very surprising and pretty strange (I thought it was April Fools' Day again)! (needless to say, I didn't consult any German websites and my browser is not in German! )


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, this is exactly what happened, but I find it sort of interesting.


----------



## jann

I'm trying to reproduce that, DP, but with no luck.  Can you check my procedure and tell me if I'm doing the same thing you are?



I use the "language chooser" in the bottom left corner to switch my forum interface to Spanish
I go to the advanced search page
I click the "new posts" link in the blue bar at the top (except it's in Spanish, so it says _Lo más reciente_)
I view the search results page showing new posts.
 
For me, everything on that search results page is in Spanish.  But you're saying that it's in German for you, except the "started by" bit?  Weird.  


(The reason the "started by" bit displays at all when using the German interface, let alone in English, is because no one ever provided a German translation for it here.  If someone could translate it, then the next time Mike updates the interface, the English would be removed from the display -- and the proper format, displaying only the starter's name but not "started by," would be restored.)


----------



## DearPrudence

It didn't happen immediately afterwards but something like 30 minutes or even an hour later, I can't remember. I am used to changing languages and using the "New Posts", so that was really weird!


----------



## dreamlike

The same thing happens to me, but only when I'm logged out. Whenever I visit the forum, it's in German, but then I log in and everything's fine. I think it's readily apparent that it's a rather serious bug of the forum, since quite a few people experience it.


----------



## mkellogg

dreamlike said:


> The same thing happens to me, but only when I'm logged out.


There are two settings: a cookie that sets the language and your user profile.  When logged out, it sees the cookie and when logged in, it is looking at your user profile's setting.


----------

